
Ask HN: Modern, open source python 3 code bases? - vazamb
Python has advanced greatly in recent years. I started writing in it full time about 2 years ago and still constantly come across features (mostly 3.4+) that I didn&#x27;t know existed. I have read a number of books but I can never be sure if what they preach is really up to date. I would like to learn more by reading other peoples&#x27; code. Are there any code bases you can recommend?
======
tedmiston
Are you looking more for frameworks and libraries or app level code?

For the former, the source of Django, Django Rest Framework, Requests and
Flask (as well as most things by Kenneth Reitz and Armin Ronacher) are all
great codebases to look at.

A few other good resources are the blog PyMOTW 3 [1] and Brett Slatkin's book
_Effective Python_ [2].

[1]: [https://pymotw.com/3/](https://pymotw.com/3/)

[2]: [http://www.effectivepython.com/](http://www.effectivepython.com/)

~~~
rajathagasthya
Anything written by Doug Hellmann (author of the aforementioned PyMOTW) is
well worth a read.

------
LiamPa
[https://github.com/tomchristie/apistar](https://github.com/tomchristie/apistar)

I haven't read it yet but have heard good things.

~~~
graystevens
Thanks for the link, that looks like an awesome package (in terms of its
function and ability, haven't read through the code for quality).

Working on a Django project at the moment, and seeing this made me think: "Oh
awesome, this could be extremely useful, but I'm already using Django...". And
then I read about it using the Django ORM. Magic!

------
orliesaurus
Not the answer you can expect but Pro Python is a good book to start, have you
read it?

